# Tesseract Dystopia time signature



## FenderBluesAAA (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm trying to learn dystopia by tesseract. Technically this song isn't very challenging but the crazy timing is so confusing. The part that's really getting me is around 2:00. It seriously sounds random. Is it random or is he playing a different time? How does one count that? Or do you just memorize the feel of it? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 7, 2019)

My advice would be to find an accurate guitar pro file. For me, it sometimes help with riffs that have odd timing just to see the notation for it. Also, with riffs like that I think it's important to really learn them until it becomes 100% muscle memory. I guess the same goes for most riffs but I think riffs with odd timings will always give you a hard time if you don't take the time to learn them thoroughly.


----------



## makecamera (Feb 7, 2019)

Intro: 3/4
Verse: 6/4 -> 4/4
Chorus: 3/4

Then it goes into 4/4 and there's a short part where it's 2/4 then 4/4.

Probably why it sounds random. Source: I have the digital tab book.

Edit: The part around 2:00 is 4/4.


----------



## FenderBluesAAA (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you. That's all I was able to come up with 4/4 . So I guess he is purposely throwing those notes in random places of the meter. 

How do you go about playing this? Do you count it or just listen to it until you've memorized how it sounds?


----------



## makecamera (Feb 7, 2019)

I havent learned this song yet. I just tried and I can't count it because the rests don't repeat in any pattern. I'm not at my computer now, but I believe it was 6 bars, repeated. So I'd probably memorize it two bars at a time. The Guitar Pro file makes it easier because you can visually follow it as well.


----------



## FenderBluesAAA (Feb 7, 2019)

Kaura said:


> My advice would be to find an accurate guitar pro file. For me, it sometimes help with riffs that have odd timing just to see the notation for it. Also, with riffs like that I think it's important to really learn them until it becomes 100% muscle memory. I guess the same goes for most riffs but I think riffs with odd timings will always give you a hard time if you don't take the time to learn them thoroughly.



I tried this and I can actually get it now. The first part of it is becoming muscle memory. It feels weird how the timing becomes muscle memory too!

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------

